# [EVDL] Use capacitor instead of battery on 12v systems?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Perhaps you would consider one of the 12V. batteries used in mobility
scooters, for longer life than a deep cycle motorcycke battery intended to
survive a couple of dozen deep cycles. use the solar panel to run a vent fan
to keep your interior moderately less hot on bright sunshine days recharge
the 12v. battery with the dc/dc so the headlights don't flicker with wiper
motor draw in the rain. Some headlights draw as much as 20 amps @ 13.8 V. A
12V rechargable battery makes a good audio noise filter too..
Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles* (Founder)
*"**Electric Car Service Shop"*
*[ the Forgotten Infrastructure ]*
*[email protected] <http://www.e-v-t-i-inc.com/> *
(Adviser)* EVTI-EVA Education Chapter*
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
The number of EV on USA roads has doubbled this year.
But, who is fixing problems for Major Brand Purchassers ?
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++




> Ben Jarrett <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------

